# Thai food?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and I have been to Thailand a couple of times and liked the food, but we were either with a tour or friends so I don't remember the name of any of the dishes!

We're out to a Thai restaurant this week - any suggestions and nothing spicy!!


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

My favorites:
Yellow curry, Peanut coconut curry with potatoes, carrots, and protein of choice.
Pad se ew, pan fried rice noodles
Pad Thai, stir fried noodles


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Andy, I had a Thai friend who cooked for me daily. Whenever we went out to eat, she only wanted to go to Thai restaurants. I think mainly so she could talk to the owners and staff. I suppose it would be the same if I were in a foreign country, it might be nice to visit with some folks from back home.

Anyway, the above choices are good ones. I would guess the Pad Thai noodles are one of the most popular dishes and so you would probably love that dish. I try to remember to ask them to not use too much oil, and I like it with some lime squeezed on top. Yum yum! ! !

I also am partial to the green curry, often it is made with small eggplants.

And, there is a dish with a unique flavor, it is called "Penang". I get this a little confused at times with the penang curry, which also may be flavored with the aromatic *leaf of the ****** lime*, cut into tiny pieces. I really like this dish! ! ! Wow, really unique! ! !

Most of the dishes, they can be made with a choice of pork, chicken, shrimp, beef, or tofu for that matter.

When something is really tasty, they say "_*Aloy*_!" which means, delish! ! !

About the lovely soups. There are two main classes -- Tom Yum is a clear spicyish soup, often made with chicken ("Kai" or "Gai"), and Tom Kha which is a soup made with coconut milk. Both are aloy! ! !

The only thing is, I try to not have too much with coconut milk since it has a lot of fat calories, ie. many of the curries are made with it. But don't let that hinder your enjoyment!

Some other favorite dishes -- Satay chicken - this is chicken cooked on skewers and served with a sweet peanut sauce. That may sound weird, but is very nice!

A Thai favorite but a bit strange to the Western palate: Som tam, which is a salad made by making green unripened papaya into small julienned pieces, for comparison it looks a bit like the broccoli salads that are becoming popular nowadays. It is mixed up with various spices and so forth, let me just leave it at that, but be careful to order it not too spicy! ! !

One more dish deserving mention would be Larb, which is a salad that contains some type of meat and is flavored with lime and other spices.

Oh oh oh now I want to post some pics! ! !


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Gentlemen:

Thanks! I wish I'd paid more attention in Thailand, but you both have helped a lot.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you don't want spicy, you have to make sure you establish with your server that you mean "not spicy at all." They typically have three levels - "mild," "spicy," and "Thai spicy," a further category that is expected by Thais but could be surprising to an American.

The goal is to allow the waiter to steer you away from anything that really needs to be spicy to be good.

I like "Thai spicy," so I can't recommend anything that's really good "mild."


----------



## Snow (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like you're pretty covered with all the recommendations for Mains. For desserts, you might want o try the Khao niao mamuang that is essentially sticky rice cooked in sweetened thick coconut milk, served with mango slices or Khanom Thuai Talai that is steamed sweet coconut jelly and cream. Oh and please don't forget to try the Thai Iced Tea.


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Oh how I love Thai food. A place near me has become my "Cheers", where everyone knows my name (and perhaps more telling, I know many of the names of the staff).


----------



## Tippo (Jul 1, 2012)

jungle curry


----------

